# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  tanya di deket sirip dada ada luka

## dickytob

permisi senior dan master, mau tanya
di beberapa koi saya yang masih tosai ukuran 15an cm di temukan semacam luka deket sirip dada sebelah kanan ada juga yang di deket mulut bawah, padahal sepertinya waktu beli belum ada luka itu.
ikan skr masih di karantina (sdh 2 minggu) bersama ikan sumtera.

apakah itu serangan penyakit atau krn ikan sumatera ya?
sementara ini pada luka itu saya kasih betadine aja
mohon pencerahannya dari para senior dan masters, thx

oya nambahin sebelumnya ada di temukan kutu air tapi skr saya liat dah hilang, nuwun...

ini saya coba foto tapi sorry krn ikannya jg masih tosai jadi ya kurang jelas kira2 lukanya seperti itu memanjang, yang di contoh foto yang termasuk paling panjang, ada lagi yang lebih pendek dr itu, btw setelah pemberian betadine kemarin hari ini nampaknya much better

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

